
Banned Interview With Sprint’s Android Manager - nickb
http://72.14.205.104/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=cache:http://androidguys.com/2008/07/14/talking-android-with-sprints-manager-of-mobile-devices/&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
======
raquo
(off-topic)

The link posted points to <http://72.14.20.104/..>. but here on
news.ycombinator.com I see the title "Banned Interview With Sprint’s Android
Manager (104.205.14.72)"

The IP is "inverted" for some reason. Is this a bug, or am I missing
something?

------
ardit33
"Is there anything that people don’t know about Android in general?

People seem to have the right idea, but here are three matters to set our
expectations: (1) Android has stiff, astute competition that is reacting to
its plan (2) Android isn’t providing unknown magic other OSes are quantum
leaps behind on. In many cases their competition is ahead. (3) Android’s
strength as an internet-centric device is wildly exciting, however, mobile
devices that render the internet experience like that of a desktop are going
to be higher-end devices for the foreseeable future (5+ years). This is due to
a myriad of technical and business reasons."

------
danw
Why was this banned?

~~~
DanielH
As I read it I thought it was just a fake, as he wasn't adding anything which
was not already known.

His email address was finally the point where I thought - well why didn't he
provide his offically Sprint/Nextel address: jorion@kc.rr.com

If you have questions write to: danielh@android.google.fake.cn

~~~
aneesh
Yeah, he's really vague in answering questions, and didn't say anything of
substance throughout the whole article. I can't figure out what Sprint didn't
like about it.

